# Tesla Tag Team on the Freeway



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

Mods, apologies if this thread doesn't belong in this category, and feel free to move to a more appropriate one. I just had a really fun experience and wanted to share. 

So on my regular commute home today there were a lot of slowpokes clogging up the fast lane. Normally I'd just turn on AP and not care, but seeing those groups of 3-4 slow vehicles separated by 8-10 car lengths of open space, and a deserted HOV lane on the left, I thought.. oh what the heck, let's jump between the spaces!

There was a brand new black Mustang that apparently had the same idea. He pulled out in front of me and gunned it, sliding in about three cars ahead. I could see another open space further up, so I moved over and... zoom! I slide back in the fast lane with nobody in front or behind for at least four lengths. I take a moment to breathe, because whew, that acceleration gets your heart pumping!

Glancing in my rearview, in the distance I see the distinctive lights of a Model S, which were quickly obscured as Mr. Mustang pulled out, accelerated, and merged in front of me. Sure buddy, I'll let you in, there's a lot of room here. But man, you are LOUD. I heard you coming up like a freight train.

A second later I glance in my side mirror just in time to see the Model S swish past and merge in front of Mr. Mustang. Tesla sandwich anyone? 

I could see Mr. Mustang and his passenger swivel their heads front and back, looking at the two Teslas. They gesture to each other excitedly and I imagine them saying "Dude, what the heck?! Where'd THAT one come from?!"

At this point I'm thinking "this is fun!", and we were once again stuck behind another group of slowpokes, so I move over and pass Mr. Mustang and Model S. I glance over at Mr. Mustang and he's looking at me with wide eyes.

Behind, I see the Model S pull out and keep pace, and we both merge back in gracefully a few car lengths ahead of the pack.

VROOOOOOOOOM! Oh geesh, he's behind us isn't he? Yep... Mr. Mustang is coming up on the left and squeezes in between me and the Model S. I guess he likes Tesla sandwiches?

My exit's in a couple of miles, so I'm pretty much done for the day, but on the left the Model S slides into view again and I look over.

The driver gives me a smile and a nod, and I wave at him. He looks back at the Mustang, then back at me, winks and punches it. Mr. Mustang's pride is hurt. He cannot abide this, and zooms off noisily in pursuit of the Model S.

Yeah, you boys have fun now, take care! And I exit and drive the rest of the way home sedately. 

*Safety note: I mention car lengths quite a lot here because I am not a fan of cars just nosing it to very tight spaces, and at high speeds I definitely advocate keeping the proper car length between vehicles.

*Mini rant: I really wish us Americans would learn to drive like the Germans and move over. The groups of cars we passed were stuck behind "that one guy" going 50mph in the fast lane. And the slow lane was pretty empty so they could have easily used that instead of parking in the fast lane. Sigh.


----------



## Chihuahua (Sep 13, 2017)

Maevra, your post is relevant from my perspective. You are an owner and you belong on these forms moreso than most of us.


----------



## mdfraz (Oct 17, 2017)

*Mini rant: I really wish us Americans would learn to drive like the Germans and move over. The groups of cars we passed were stuck behind "that one guy" going 50mph in the fast lane. And the slow lane was pretty empty so they could have easily used that instead of parking in the fast lane. Sigh.

Lack of lane discipline drives me INSANE. Not sure about other states but in Kansas they made it illegal several years ago to be in the passing lane (farthest left, regardless of number of lanes) on rural stretches of highway if you aren't a) actively passing or b) allowing someone to merge from the right. Or of course, c) avoiding some sort of problem or blockage in the right lane. Traffic flow would be tremendously more efficient (and safe) if we were better at enforcing laws against selfish jerks in the left lane. Rant over.

Loved your story and I can't even fathom how much fun it will be to be able to have that instant acceleration when it's needed.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Maevra said:


> *Mini rant: I really wish us Americans would learn to drive like the Germans and move over. The groups of cars we passed were stuck behind "that one guy" going 50mph in the fast lane. And the slow lane was pretty empty so they could have easily used that instead of parking in the fast lane. Sigh.


#1 pet peve!!

Are you getting reactions from other Tesla drivers who are seeing your 3 for the first time?


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

mdfraz said:


> Loved your story and I can't even fathom how much fun it will be to be able to have that instant acceleration when it's needed.


In addition to being fun, the instant acceleration makes it so much safer/easier to merge. I drive through a lot of connecting freeways with really short merging/exiting lanes and can easily slide into a gap and get up to speed with traffic. Such a relief vs our not-very-fast ICE car!



JWardell said:


> #1 pet peve!!
> 
> Are you getting reactions from other Tesla drivers who are seeing your 3 for the first time?


Out of 10 Tesla drivers on the road, I'd say 5 have no reaction (maybe they didn't notice it, or just don't care), 3 will stare but do nothing else, and 2 will wave or interact in some way. At Superchargers, definitely at least one person will come up to talk about the car.

Today I waved at my first ever fellow Model 3 owner! It was a black one with the sport wheels. Didn't see if they waved back though as we were going in opposite directions and the windshield reflection obscured my view of their face.


----------



## Chewy (Apr 6, 2016)

mdfraz said:


> in Kansas they made it illegal several years ago to be in the passing lane (farthest left, regardless of number of lanes) on rural stretches of highway if you aren't a) actively passing or b) allowing someone to merge from the right. Or of course, c) avoiding some sort of problem or blockage in the right lane. .


I've only been in Kansas once. Driving through on a road trip and got a speeding ticket, the officer kept going on and on about the left lane being only for passing.

Apparently, "Well, if I was speeding I was obviously passing people" wasn't the reply he wanted


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Chewy said:


> I've only been in Kansas once. Driving through on a road trip and got a speeding ticket, the officer kept going on and on about the left lane being only for passing.
> 
> Apparently, "Well, if I was speeding I was obviously passing people" wasn't the reply he wanted


The time I drove thru KS, you could be speeding for an hour and still not see/pass another car


----------



## mdfraz (Oct 17, 2017)

It all depends on where you are, Melinda. If you are anywhere west of Salina (pretty much the middle of the state on I-70) there's not much out there at all. Eastern third of the state is fairly populated and roads are often busy; at least major highways are.

Sorry you had a not great experience, Chewy. I imagine your rationale didn't go over well, but at least you only got the speeding ticket and not the left lane ticket haha. Come on back sometime; contrary to popular belief there are some enjoyable things to do, especially once you get as far east as Topeka-Lawrence-KC area. Well, maybe not so much Topeka.....


----------

